# A Canon Wireless Macro Flash System.



## Flake (Feb 21, 2011)

A few people have remarked on being envious of the Nikon wireless macro flash system, despite it having no guide number, using a battery which is non rechargeable & costs over Â£5 in each head, and having no other application other than macro because of low power output. Here is a possible Canon based solution:

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/product/accessories/speedlite_270EX_II.do

2x flash heads should cost about Â£200 they are compatable with the ST-E2 or other flash commanders (channel A only), powered by 2x AA batteries, weigh 155g each and recycle in just 3.5 seconds, half the time of the MT24 EX. Using one of the many available alternative mounts for the flash heads with cold shoes this could be a nice alternative to the MT24 EX and cost just one third as much, using the yongnuo ST-E2. The heads themselves are larger than the MT24 and should give a more diffuse light.

The drawbacks? Well at 155g each they're not light and poking out in front of a lens they will take some balancing (hand & wrist fatigue), and it might not be as easy to hold a macro lens steady. I don't see a reason why the TTL shouldn't work properly, but it would need testing. Other than that it seems very do able!

What do others think?


----------

